# Personal Notepads



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Personal Notepads have now been added to the forum.

I've left them at the default character size. 60,000 odd characters should be enough!! :laugh:

Access them by clicking on your user control panel.

Jez


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Where? me no see!:shok:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/usercp.php

At the top. k:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

ooooooh, thanks for the notepad! Should prove useful...


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

very nice cheersk:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats spiffy


----------

